# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Encorton i dieta

## Ewelina26

Witam,

Zwracam się do Was o pomoc, ponieważ od dwóch tygodni biorę encorton, słyszałam że po tym jak po większości sterydach tyje się. Obecnie nie należę do szczupłych osób, więc za wczasów chciałabym zapobiec tyciu. Czy jest ktoś tutaj i zna jakies diety, sposoby dobrego odżywiania. Co mam robić żeby nie przytyć?
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

